# sandvik cutter wheel wear



## dave k (Dec 25, 2007)

First of all, happy xmas and a safe new year to all ! Just wondering how other sandvik user`s are finding their cutter wheels are wearing ? On my 99hp 8018 which has 430 hrs and 8 months we have replaced the wheel, the 2010 after about 60 hrs still has some original teeth and pretty much looks like new ! I`m still running 900 greenteeth on my 4012 and find them much better wearing than 1100`s . To put the sandvik in prespective I used to get about 60/70 hrs out of 1100 greenteeth pockets if lucky and that was on a smaller machine, 60 TX , add on to that new pocket bolts and I reckon the sandvik is still well ahead on cost and ease of maintainance ?


----------



## howel07264 (Dec 31, 2007)

dave k said:


> First of all, happy xmas and a safe new year to all ! Just wondering how other sandvik user`s are finding their cutter wheels are wearing ? On my 99hp 8018 which has 430 hrs and 8 months we have replaced the wheel, the 2010 after about 60 hrs still has some original teeth and pretty much looks like new ! I`m still running 900 greenteeth on my 4012 and find them much better wearing than 1100`s . To put the sandvik in prespective I used to get about 60/70 hrs out of 1100 greenteeth pockets if lucky and that was on a smaller machine, 60 TX , add on to that new pocket bolts and I reckon the sandvik is still well ahead on cost and ease of maintainance ?


WHY DID YOU HAVE TO REPLACE THE WHEEL ON YOUR 8018?
WAS THE WHEEL A SANVIK YOU REPLACED? IM CONFUSED.


----------



## dave k (Jan 1, 2008)

Howel, yes it was a sandvik wheel that was replaced the reason being there was a lot of wear to all the leading "pockets". Changing the wheel at this stage means I can get the wheel reworked and balanced ready to change back in another 400/500 hours if I have to. Carlton recomend changing the cutter wheel shaft bearings at 400/500 hours on the higher hp machines so it made sense to do the job before the wheel got in a bad way.


----------



## stumper63 (Jan 1, 2008)

davek,

Is your dealer going to do the re-welding in of the pockets? How much is he going to charge? I have a 252 with a Sandvik, have about 200 hrs so far, doing great, probably much less wear with this little hp machine compared to your large one. I am a bit surprised to hear that the welded in pockets wore so soon, I assume those are the ones you're talking about having replaced, since the others are bolt-on.

On a side note, have you had any problems with carbide chipping easily? I've had about 30, which New River Eq. has replaced for free, that cracked or chunks of carbide chipped off at the least provocation. They said that Sandvik knows of the problem, was a bad batch of carbide tips, so hopefully this will be over. Otherwise, they seem to stay sharp a long time.

Stumper63


----------



## howel07264 (Jan 4, 2008)

*wheel replacement*



dave k said:


> Howel, yes it was a sandvik wheel that was replaced the reason being there was a lot of wear to all the leading "pockets". Changing the wheel at this stage means I can get the wheel reworked and balanced ready to change back in another 400/500 hours if I have to. Carlton recomend changing the cutter wheel shaft bearings at 400/500 hours on the higher hp machines so it made sense to do the job before the wheel got in a bad way.


 Dave k.Thanks for the info. I have a 7015 with the old set-up [1/2 inch standard teeth] with over 1500 hours and never replaced the wheel. Surely sandvik will be willing help out on the cost of reworking the wheel. Let us know what it ended up costing you.


----------



## dave k (Jan 20, 2008)

Howel and Stumper, 

you both had questions so here we go ! with regards to premature damage to teeth I've had no problems and find that sandvik teeth are such good quality and value that it makes a real difference to how I can price work. For example 5 of my customers have 60 TX'S so to get them left in the yard I have to be fast and good value ! 

As for the price of re -furbishing the old wheel I'm not sure for two reasons, carlton have changed the lenth of the short teeth they are now about 1/2 proud of the cutter wheel which has changed the angles of the lead pockets which held up the dealer (LISTON EQUIPMENT ) getting the work done and since that post I have done a deal for a new 8124 HYDRO which has a bigger wheel. 

Im not sure if the "longer short" tooth are now to be standard on new wheels or not,but, from a working point of view they cut the same but give a gap between the stump and leading edge of cutter wheel so long term that has to be better !


----------



## stumper63 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Davek,
I haven't heard of the 8124, is that a new Carlton machine that is hydraulic driven instead of belt driven? 81" swing x 24" depth? Give us details, I don't see any yet on Carlton's website. Is there somewhere we can go on the web to see one? Tracks? Wheeled? HP? You've got us intrigued.

So did you hold off on getting the wheel refurbished because you are buying a new machine and don't need to get the wheel repaired?

I wonder if New River Equipment, the US dealer for Sandvik teeth, will start using longer short teeth, or if the wheel I bought in August has the longer teeth already?

Thanks for your time.
Stumper63


----------



## dave k (Jan 20, 2008)

stumper,

That was quick ! Yes 81" swing 24" depth 170Hp John Deere straight 6 cyl on cat track undercarridge 31" dia wheel with 104 sandvik teeth ! dozer blade at front with cutter wheel powered by hydraulic motor.

Have a look at listonequipment.com go to showroom click on carlton.
Deciding on the new machine and the new pocket angles have held up the re-furbishment of the old wheel but will try to get price for future reference.

Howel mentioned his 7015 has done 1500hrs on standard wheel, my view is how many pockets and bolts have been used never mind standard teeth ? I reckon the sandvik system is at least 1/3 cheaper than other cutting systems.


----------



## stumper63 (Jan 20, 2008)

I know on my small machine the Sandvik teeth and pockets cause alot less drag, even tho the wheel is 30 lbs heavier the engine keeps its rpm's longer and recovers quicker when I do slow it down, esp. in the dirt. I know the Vermeer pockets caused alot more drag. Do you ever break the teeth on the higher hp machine? I haven't broken one yet, just the carbides on some bad ones.

104 teeth and 170 hp, that 8124 ought to scream. Thanks for the link to Liston equipment. What market are you in that you can keep that big of a machine busy? Lot clearing? Forestry work? Just curious.

What's the exchange rate on the pound these days to US dollar?
Looks like they're not giving the 8124 away.
Stumper63


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jan 21, 2008)

I also never knew Carlton had the 8124. I noticed that Carlton seldom gets involved in Trade shows like other manufactures. When I bought my 8018 TRX it only had the 79 hp option. About 3 months later they came out with the 99 hp. I would have held off and waited the 3 months if I would have know that.


----------



## dave k (Jan 26, 2008)

Stumper and Oly,

you are spot on, carlton don't seem to like to shout about new machines, no mention of the 99hp 8018 almost a year on ?

As for the type of work I have to keep a big machine busy ? it is all types ! today was 36 3ft poplar stumps in a hospital 1 1/2 hours away -monday is 3hours away with one 4 foot elm and 9 other assorted.

I'm in Republic of Ireland and we are in the EURO zone which is worth around 1.45 dollars, however !, my dealer is in england so I have to pay in pounds which is around 75 pence = 1 dollar.

I work on my own operating two other machines a carlton 2010 and 4012 so the move to the 170hp gives me more time to cover the work load I hope ! more to the point why not !!!!


----------



## Stumpcutters (Apr 5, 2012)

*Carlton 8124*

Dave, I'm looking at buy a 8124 or Hurricane, would like to know how your getting on with your 8124

Olly













QUOTE=dave k;887019]Stumper and Oly,

you are spot on, carlton don't seem to like to shout about new machines, no mention of the 99hp 8018 almost a year on ?

As for the type of work I have to keep a big machine busy ? it is all types ! today was 36 3ft poplar stumps in a hospital 1 1/2 hours away -monday is 3hours away with one 4 foot elm and 9 other assorted.

I'm in Republic of Ireland and we are in the EURO zone which is worth around 1.45 dollars, however !, my dealer is in england so I have to pay in pounds which is around 75 pence = 1 dollar.

I work on my own operating two other machines a carlton 2010 and 4012 so the move to the 170hp gives me more time to cover the work load I hope ! more to the point why not !!!![/QUOTE]


----------

